# Convection Prime Rib



## ajrubyo (Mar 26, 2005)

I have a strange question. I have a great, foolproof recipe for standing rib roast (any size). Roast at 500 degrees for a precise amount of time (8 min. per pound for rare, 9 for med, etc.). Then turn off oven and DO NOT OPEN OVEN DOOR for at least one hour to 3 hours. I've used this method many times and always gotten perfect results. It's a great make ahead especially for entertaining.

My Question is:  With my new convection oven, will this affect the amount of time (I use 8-1/2 minutes per pound) that I cook it before it rests in the oven? Probably a silly question, but with the price of meat, I don't want to take any chances! Thanks for any help you can give me.


----------



## lyndalou (Mar 26, 2005)

What does the instruction book that came with the oven say? I had a convection oven and don't remember what the difference in timing would be. 

Not vey helpful, I know. Maybe someone else has the answer for you.
Lyndalou


----------



## kleenex (Mar 26, 2005)

The Convection oven will lower the amount of time you need to cook the meat. I think your cooking time will be cut by at least 20%. 

Check the manual you got with the oven.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 26, 2005)

kleenex said:
			
		

> ...Check the manual you got with the oven.


 
...or turn of the convection fan and cook it as usual.


----------



## ajrubyo (Mar 26, 2005)

I'm sorry, I neglected to say I bought my convection range/oven used, it was missing the manual. 
I know of the 25/25 reduction, but wondered if it would apply to this particular recipe, since the high heat at the beginning is what browns & crisps the crust on the roast. If I reduced the heat, that would bring the initial heat down to 375. I have cooked it many times rhe regular way, but never convection.Maybe this is more of a cooking science question.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Mar 26, 2005)

This site might give you some ideas ...

http://www.cadco-ltd.com/convectioncook.html


----------



## ajrubyo (Mar 26, 2005)

*Thanks!*



			
				Michael in FtW said:
			
		

> "This site might give you some ideas ...
> http://www.cadco-ltd.com/convectioncook.html"
> 
> 
> ...


----------

